

Flat UI was Released - Framework for Designers and Developers,based on Bootstrap - SmeelBe
http://designmodo.com/flat/
Prototyping just got easier and faster with Designmodo's release of Flat UI Pro, a user interface kit made in the flat design style. The stunning kit contains basic components, glyphs, icons and a variety of buttons and other elements made in the super-trendy style.&#60;p&#62;The Bootstrap-based kit contains everything a designer or developer needs to build a fully-responsive website in no time. (No dual prototyping here!)
======
rolmos
I will never trust Designmodo for all the spamming they've continuously done
on Reddit, where I used to moderate /r/webdesign

We're talking about dozens of dozens of accounts used for the sole purpose of
spamming multiple subreddits. I've been reporting those accounts for months,
and most are banned, only to have dozens more created in their place.

<http://www.reddit.com/domain/designmodo.com>

Just click on most user account names. Most are either banned, or submit
exclusively for designmodo.com.

That, paired with them ripping off other people's designs for this theme,
makes me recommend people to stay away from anything associated with this
site.

~~~
Uchikoma
"That, paired with them ripping off other people's designs for this theme,
makes me recommend people to stay away from anything associated with this
site."

For such accusations it would be good to provide links and sources.

~~~
nchlswu
LayerVault issued a DMCA Takedown because of it [1]. They did it because there
were some assets that appear to be directly stolen [2] and were subsequently
changed after the DMCA takedown.

In the discussion threads, you'll find a lot of discussion about what was
legally justifiable and whether something was ripped off or not. I've often
found that there's a dichotomy between certain views for those who are more
designer versus those that are more developer. Take it for what you will.

As a designer, it's hard for me to appreciate the theme itself, let alone
support someone with such a reputation. To me, they appear to lack any ethos
characteristic of a designer...but I digress...

[1] HN Discussion: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5331766> [2]
DesignerNews Discussion: [https://news.layervault.com/stories/1992-layervault-
whats-up...](https://news.layervault.com/stories/1992-layervault-whats-up-
with-the-dmca)

Edited to add the DN discussion link which I seem to have omitted?

------
AliEzer
Looks cool and all, but $149 for a Bootstrap theme seems a bit overpriced.

~~~
grimtrigger
$149 is definitely overpriced, especially considering there is already a free
one, a bit skinnier on the features.
<http://littlesparkvt.com/flatstrap/index.html>

------
aspratley
The open source non 'pro' version? <http://designmodo.github.io/Flat-UI/>

~~~
mcescalante
Yeah, this free version was released a few weeks ago along with the subsequent
accusations by LayerVault that it steals designs for Flat UI... DMCA thread
here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5331766>

------
f4stjack
I really can't see the point. I would definitely pay for a frontend framework
which makes me design in less time and focus more on backend coding but from
what I have seen this is just a... bootstrap theme with a psd, without
offering anything more than bootstrap goodness.

~~~
designhacker
It's tough to shell in $150 for a product that is simply putting a flat skin
over bootstrap items, but I guess there is a market for that.

~~~
designhacker
I've been using a free bootstrap UI toolkit from
<http://guitoolkits.com/bootstrap-gui-toolkit/>. They seem to have it for
different tools (including powerpoint).

------
samdunne
Waste of money if you ask me. My opinion of this theme is that it provides a
very poor user experience. The buttons do not look clickable at all. Unless
you hover over them, which is useless on a mobile device

I much prefer Almost flat UI such as Gmail and <http://websymphony.net/almost-
flat-ui>

------
philbarr
I wanted to know what the differences were between "Personal License" and
"Business License" but eventually had to click "Buy" in order to find out.
Except I couldn't find out because it hung so long I got bored.

High load at the moment because of HN?

~~~
Spiritus
From their Twitter:

    
    
        HUH, server hard working now, sorry for loading delay!

------
davidw
It'd be cool if someone did a twm type flat theme:

[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/67/Twm...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/67/Twm.PNG/800px-
Twm.PNG)

------
gary4gar
Not open source. Its a paid product?

~~~
reybango
Does that matter?

~~~
xauronx
You expect us to PAY for people's hard work? wtf is this? /sarcasm

------
jonespen
Took me a while to understand that i had to click on the search button in
order to type (probably because of the animated vertical-bar-thing (what is it
called?))

------
techaddict009
Page not found !

------
felipebueno
Very neat design. Is there a Wordpress theme?

~~~
chrisfarms
Well it's a bootstrap theme... so you could use something like
<http://320press.com/wpbs/> and replace the assets.

